# e!COCKPIT Simulation der Visualisierung



## TripleM (11 Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Simulation der Visualisierung in e!COCKPIT (1.2.100.6023)? Zur Zeit habe ich keine Hardware die ich anschliessen könnte, so habe ich versucht ohne SPS ein kleines Programm mit Visualisierung zu schreiben und anschliessend zu testen. Die Simulation lässt sich starten. Der Knoten "PLC_PRG" in der Programmstruktur wird grün, doch sobald ich die Visualisierung öffne springt die SPS auf Fehler und "PLC_PRG" wird rot. 


Im Meldungsfenster wird jedoch kein Hinweis auf den Fehler gegeben. Was könnte das sein?
Ist die Simulation der Visualisierung ohne Hardware überhaupt möglich?

Beste Grüsse
Peter


----------



## wat84 (11 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

lösche mal Web-Visualisierung unter Visualisierungsmanager (aber Visualisierungsmanager muss vorhanden sein). Ganz einfaches Beispiel bei mir geht so.


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (11 Oktober 2016)

Hallo TripleM,

das Problem ist bereits bekannt und es wird an einer Lösung gearbeitet. 
Bis dahin kannst du jedoch, wie wat84 gesagt hat, die Webvisualisierung im Visualisierungsmanger entfernen.


----------

